# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > Gaming & Leisure >  Free WineX/Cedega Download?

## Goober

Hello,

I am wondering if anybody could point me in the direction of a free Winex/Cedega download?  I don't have a Credit Card for buying things online for the official version, and have no desire to get a Credit Card simply for this.

So if someone could point me out to a free Cedega/WineX download, I would much appreciate it!

Thanks!

----------


## Adrenal

> Hello,
> 
> I am wondering if anybody could point me in the direction of a free Winex/Cedega download?  I don't have a Credit Card for buying things online for the official version, and have no desire to get a Credit Card simply for this.
> 
> So if someone could point me out to a free Cedega/WineX download, I would much appreciate it!
> 
> Thanks!


 ...
You are either asking to steal something, or you are incredibly stupid. There is no 'free' download, just buy the damn thing, its like 15 bucks

----------


## codejunkie

there used to be  something about compiling Cedega from cvs for free at http://www.winehq.com/site/download
under the old wine tools section don't know about the legality of it or if it's still around, the last time i checked it out i think the guy that wrote wine tools wasn't working on it anymore.

----------


## void_false

There's Cedega timedemo.

----------


## Quickbeam

Try this site

http://www003.portalis.it/115/gtngur...5m5699865.html

What these guys have done is merely taken the freely available Cedega CVS source code from the transgaming site and compiled it into an RPM, legal as far as I can tell. If Cedega doesn't work, as it is not the full commercial product, grab the WineX RPM instead and it'll almost certainly sort you out.

----------


## meldroc

It should be mentioned that the freely available Cedega source code:
1. Is a royal pain in the neck to compile
2. Does not have code for handling the various forms of copy protection on Windows games - that's licensed from Safedisk and other companies, and no, they will not open-source copy protection code.  If you compile from source, your games will have to use no-CD cracks.

----------


## bored2k

> It should be mentioned that the freely available Cedega source code:
> 1. Is a royal pain in the neck to compile
> 2. Does not have code for handling the various forms of copy protection on Windows games - that's licensed from Safedisk and other companies, and no, they will not open-source copy protection code.  If you compile from source, your games will have to use no-CD cracks.


 Although I have Cedega 4.3 -or latest, havent checked that in a while-, it is not that hard once you have guides like http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthre...ght=cedega+cvs .

----------


## Kaonix

> ...
> You are either asking to steal something, or you are incredibly stupid. There is no 'free' download, just buy the damn thing, its like 15 bucks


Because he doesn't have a credit card he's asking to steal something? Perhaps he's under age and cannot get a credit card? Perhaps, (as he said) he doesn't want to get a credit card (probably with an annual fee) just to buy this. Perhaps, he's not as fortunate as you and doesn't have 15 dollars to spare? This is one of the reasons alot of people don't switch to Linux because of people like YOU. A new user asks a question albeit it may sound stupid to you it is probably very relevant to him. I think you might be the one that is "incredibly stupid".

----------


## Clunsford

yeah seriously...   if he really wanted to steal it, he would have googled for 'free cedega' or somthing like that.

He probably was just uber noob and needed help from the communitiy.

I personally find wine to be a pain in the *** that works in such a way that for some reason it just can't work... (frinstince... i got fallout working but no sound and no saves!,  or WoW with unbelievable chop and bugtasticall ness)

so really he should write the company and perhaps get the annual subscription by check or somthing

----------


## dimatrod

True, I'm quite in a similar situation, but have a debit card, but my parents restricted it only to local use, so I'm also in a similar situation (under-age as well).  Your best bet is to ask someone else to buy it for you and you pay them.  Subscription is also ridiculously cheap, only $5 per month, and I seriously doubt you'll need more than a month to download the latest version.  I know I'm going to either a) try to compile it (I need it for a free game called Space Cowboy, so no crack needed) or b) ask my parents to buy it, I pay them, and everything is done by the book then.

One thing I don't understand from these guys (transgamer) is that they are asking you to pay through credit card for something that lets you play games.  Normally underage kids are the ones who play games (not that university guys don't), but don't have credit/debit cards.  Come to think of it, usually under-age kids aren't the ones who usually use linux.  I guess they need the money for permssions or something.

----------


## mercera_13

Im in the same position... I use linux because i cant afford windows... (I only get $5 a month.... I cant afford wine) And i really want to play css : D

----------


## thunderduck3141

isohunt.com is a great place to find linux related apps

----------


## bmonkey

I pseronally think its BS that we have to pay for cedega.. a company wanting money from an open source community? kinda defeats the purpose.. sadly ill have to stay with my dual boot windows,ubuntu until another alternative comes along  :Sad:

----------


## juraj

> I pseronally think its BS that we have to pay for cedega.. a company wanting money from an open source community? kinda defeats the purpose.. sadly ill have to stay with my dual boot windows,ubuntu until another alternative comes along


Well it's cheaper than windows, unless you have them pirated  :Capital Razz:

----------


## Anonii

> isohunt.com is a great place to find linux related apps


Most of them are also illegal :3
Dont expect the FBI rushing your house, but yes, they are illegal, and you may have troubles with the law.

----------


## ferose2

> Well it's cheaper than windows, unless you have them pirated


I am not sure but I heard it costs $5 every month to keep cedega up to date.

----------


## klinux89

<Because he doesn't have a credit card he's asking to steal something? Perhaps he's under age and cannot get a credit card? Perhaps, (as he said) he doesn't want to get a credit card (probably with an annual fee) just to buy this. Perhaps, he's not as fortunate as you and doesn't have 15 dollars to spare? This is one of the reasons alot of people don't switch to Linux because of people like YOU. A new user asks a question albeit it may sound stupid to you it is probably very relevant to him. I think you might be the one that is "incredibly stupid".>

yes i 100 percent strongly agree with this, Your right that people don't switch to linux cuz of not able to run certain programs.  That is why i backed out of linux, but now im back in, i can't stand windows anymore, i feel sick to my stomach when i use windows.  I really don't care about not running win apps on linux, cuz 50percent can be ported, and the other ones you can get cedega, 1 problem with cedega is we have to pay for it, linux users don't like to pay for stuff, nonetheless, i don't have i credit card, and im desperate for this program.  Linux is great, and im looking forward to running cedega, i just gotta get the full version

btw, thank you for supporting me,  
\
"This is one of the reasons alot of people don't switch to Linux because of people like YOU."  <--- yea that is right too, people are against me for supporting linux. People like that person that prolly won't switch to linux, there are alot of em like that

People nowadays or people like that kid, are followeres, we need strong leaders to get linux up and running and to eliminate crappy Bill Gates and his windows

and im running suse linux

----------


## klinux89

I pseronally think its BS that we have to pay for cedega.. a company wanting money from an open source community? kinda defeats the purpose.. sadly ill have to stay with my dual boot windows,ubuntu until another alternative comes along

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

UH!!   ok, um

yea that is bs that u have to pay, BUT, we don't support windows, don't be a beotch, stay with linux, and wait till later things come out.

YEA OK, GO WITH WINDOWS, IM NOT!!, CUZ WINDOWS SUX, AND EVERY OPPORTUNITY I GIVE IT , IT SPITS IN MY FACE, IT MF'S CRASHES EVERY F'IN TIME

i don't know why we have to pay for OPENSOURCE!! are they stupid, if it i was my project going towards linux it would be free, for windows--have them pay me

----------


## klinux89

hey good news, im getting the full version of cedega, ill give u a copy, (im buying it)

----------


## IganKuhz

_<removed - Piracy is not okay>_

----------


## justin whitaker

> I pseronally think its BS that we have to pay for cedega.. a company wanting money from an open source community? kinda defeats the purpose..


No, it does not. Just because the source is open, does not mean it has to be $0. Better go back and reread the GPL. 

Transgaming has licensed Safedisc and other copyright protection from vendors so that subscribers do not have to grab no-CD cracks to run their games. That costs money.

----------


## KhaaL

You know, I'd be more than happy to pay 15 - hell even 50! - bucks to have something that really WORKS and RUNS these cursed windowsgames. Honestly, I've had more luck getting games to run in wine than in Cedega. And to me Cedega has been quite problematic.

----------


## argie

> Who ever the son of a beotch tht made cedega is, he just defeated the whole purpose of Linux by charging people money. If I ever find where he lives, I'll goin wif a whole battalion of marines and excute the family and blow everythin he owns up!(not really kidding)
> 
> <removed>


Dude, that's is so the wrong perspective. The "whole purpose of Linux" is not free (gratis) software, it's free (libre) software, way to get it wrong. 

Seriously, they're doing good work. They're an OSS company that makes money. If I wanted to game on this PC, I'll tell you, I'll pay them for their software.

----------


## Perfect Storm

More talk about getting Cedega or other applications illegal and I'll lock the thread and infractions will be given.
This goes also to other piracy/illegal activity on this board and in worst cases banning can be an option.

----------


## justin whitaker

Guys, you can afford $15. I look at it like this: $15 is one CD, or 3 lattes at Starbucks. 

That gives you unlimited access to downloads of Cedega for 3 months. They change something, you get it. You can download every version of it if you like. You can vote on the games you want to see. 

After that, you owe them $5 per month starting on month #4. That gives you continued access to the application, updates, voting, etc. That's 1 less latte per month. 

Yes, it is not perfect: it doesn't run every game. It doesn't run every game that they say they support well-but it is getting better, and they are doing their best to 1. continue to get the games they support running as if native, and 2. support the inevitable "latest thing" that everyone must have. Impossible goals, both of them.

Is it worth $5 per month? I think so. I look at it as a charitable donation to linux gaming. You should too.

----------


## ZylGadis

A charitable donation to Linux gaming would be donating to the Wine development team, not to the company who is ripping them off.
Another option would be to buy Crossover, who are also based on Wine, but keep contributing code back to the community. Unlike Transgaming.

----------


## dannybuntu

Well, if you don't want to pay Transgaming to get Cedega, you could download Mandriva 2007 it has Cedega built in. But of course it costs 44 EUR to 179 EUR.  :Mr. Green:  

 :Think:  I'm noticing a trend where a lot of people who use Ubuntu doesn't seem to care much about Free Software Principles nowadays - in the manner of Freedom and Free Speech... this is bad for the community and sends the wrong message "that free beer makes the world go round." 

We all love this operating system - the best way that we could claim independence from proprietary systems is by supporting free software by using them - properly and legally. 

Devs have feelings too. They prolly would not want to develop games if nobody is going to play them...

And oh by the way, quality rockin free games are possible. Look at tremulous for example. Cheers!

----------


## justin whitaker

> A charitable donation to Linux gaming would be donating to the Wine development team, not to the company who is ripping them off.
> Another option would be to buy Crossover, who are also based on Wine, but keep contributing code back to the community. Unlike Transgaming.


Why not all three, and cover all the options?  :Mr. Green:

----------


## Amurko

> Hello,
> 
> I am wondering if anybody could point me in the direction of a free Winex/Cedega download?  I don't have a Credit Card for buying things online for the official version, and have no desire to get a Credit Card simply for this.
> 
> So if someone could point me out to a free Cedega/WineX download, I would much appreciate it!
> 
> Thanks!


Haha.. reminds me of when I was a teenager..  had strict parents who would not let me buy games online or subscribe to MMORPGs, even with my own money.

Try this:  www.coinstar.com to get a prepaid debit card.  Be glad you have this option in modern times like these. *sarcasm*

----------


## MrBlond83

> Well it's cheaper than windows, unless you have them pirated


Funny thing is, Windows Vista beta is free for a year, Cedega is $60 for a year  :Smile: 

And by the way, I have tried downloading Cedega from CVS maybe 10 times in the last month, and I could never get connected to cvs.transgaming.org. I honestly believe they disabled it or something.

And personally I think it's BS people complain about a company that spent a considerable amount of money and effort to create something that is unprecedent in linux, and then dare to charge money from the users from it. Have you ever stopped to consider that maybe people should not spend money and labor to provide you with free stuff? Have you ever stopped to think that even programmers have to provide for their families? Or perhaps you woke up in a different planet and think that you can buy groceries with smiles and hugs instead of money?

No, I didn't pay for Cedega and I don't intend to, since I'm also an economically responsible person, and like said above, Vista is free at the moment, so having a dual boot system is cheaper than buying Cedega, while in Windows I can run every game I want, mostly at better performance than they run in Cedega. But you won't see me complaining about people charging money for a product they worked hard to develop.

----------


## handy

I think that the vast majority of people who think that paying for something is *wrong*, fall into one or any combination of the following:- 

1. Never had their own business. 
2. Are most likely still students.
3. Never had a job.

----------


## Amurko

> I think that the vast majority of people who think that paying for something is wrong, fall into one or any combination of the following:- 
> 
> 1. Never had their own business. 
> 2. Are most likely still students.
> 3. Never had a job.


QFT. I don't like paying for software but at least I look for Opensource variants first, which works 99.9% of the time.

----------


## handy

> QFT. I don't like paying for software but at least I look for Opensource variants first, which works 99.9% of the time.


I'll change the accent on my previouse post...  :Smile:

----------


## Cannaregio

```
I think that the vast majority of people who think that paying for something is wrong, fall into one or any combination of the following:- 

1. Never had their own business. 
2. Are most likely still students.
3. Never had a job.
```

This is absurd. Poor silly one.
Paying for software you can also get (AND often enougheven  in a better version) for free? THAT does not make any sense to me, you silly one.
Look at Gnu/Linux versus Windows  as an Operating system, if you really need a simple example.

I think that the vast majority of people <u>who think that paying for software (or music) is right</u>, fall into one or any combination of the following:- 

1. Are sucking with gusto the advertisement and popaganda machines of the powers that be. And react quite pavlovian everytime somebody points out the obvious matter of fact that you can have at once ANY software for free on the web, patented or not  :Smile: 
2. Are just "sixpack" rednecks, utterly conditioned into subservient slavery to their patent holder masters and just (barely) able to reverse **** the helluya out of theirr bowels inside their cultural, political and gastronomical MacDonalds.
3. Never have read any poetry or philosophy worth mentioning. 

And culturally unable to understand the whole point of the GNU approach anyway.

My 2 cents, hehe.

----------


## Snowmayne

> Haha.. reminds me of when I was a teenager..  had strict parents who would not let me buy games online or subscribe to MMORPGs, even with my own money.
> 
> Try this:  www.coinstar.com to get a prepaid debit card.  Be glad you have this option in modern times like these. *sarcasm*


If you live in the US or UK, then coinstar might be an option  :Think:  
Personally I think the devs of Cedega/WINE/Crossover all have the right idea. I just don't like their payment option(s): credit card. that's it. The 2 main games that still keep me in windows (mainly cuz I'm a lazy windows user and don't want to spend the time re-programming or apt-updating or gediting a conf for a program made to run another program) both have alternative payment options available for those without credit cards. So this way the game company still keeps me hooked by letting me use a pre-paid card (WoW) or paying a third party that offers to make cc payments on my behalf (DAoC and paybycash.com)
But if I'm going to be paying a monthly subscription for something then by-gosh-darn-it, it'd better be plug-an-play capable and not something still sorta in beta.

If anything I think we, as consumers, need to pester/harangue/protest the devs of apps and hardware that only comes out in 1 OS. I mean you would think that a company like logitech or nvidia could bother to add the linux equivalent files  that they put on the install cds when you buy their products, no?

Bah, i'm raving again. i'll go back to lurking the newbie forum again  :Smile:

----------


## argie

> ```
> I think that the vast majority of people who think that paying for something is wrong, fall into one or any combination of the following:- 
> 
> 1. Never had their own business. 
> 2. Are most likely still students.
> 3. Never had a job.
> ```
> 
> This is absurd. Poor silly one.
> ...


If you mean "Go for the free alternative given the choice", that's sensible. Good.

If you mean "Get the original software pirated because a free alternative exists", then that's (pardon the language) stupid. I'm only saying this second bit because of the context, you haven't explicitly mentioned in your post.

In any case, my antivirus on Windows (back when I still used it) was paid for, because I saw that it did the job when free ones failed. I had the licence for 3 years (renewed every year) because it did the job. 

By the way, if Cedega used Wine code, then it should be GPL too, yes? What stops wine from merging Cedega code then? This was answered somewhere but I can't find it now.

----------


## rajeev1204

Interesting Thread  :Very Happy:

----------


## WiseElben

> ```
> I think that the vast majority of people who think that paying for something is wrong, fall into one or any combination of the following:- 
> 
> 1. Never had their own business. 
> 2. Are most likely still students.
> 3. Never had a job.
> ```
> 
> This is absurd. Poor silly one.
> ...


LOL. Maybe this is a satirical post? I can't really tell. You're basically saying that pirating is good and that the software developers and artists are not worthy enough to earn what they deserve. You're also saying that the only good poetry and philosophical treaties are the ones that are socialistic or communistic in nature. You also take a stab at conservatives, or rednecks as you call them. Capitalism is evil. I get it. Three birds with one stone. Very well done.

Back on topic: I do not think that Cedega is worth it at all. They "lie" by saying that things work right out of the box. Sure, maybe like 1 game I've tried to install worked right out of the box. The rest required searching in Wikis and forums. Yeah, that's not hard to do, but I don't appreciate their false advertising. Cedega is $60/month, Windows is a $100 one time fee plus many hours getting some games to work. I think I'll go with the one time fee. Dual booting is a pain though. Luckily, I've stopped gaming. Thank you, homework and college apps.

----------


## mastapat11

> LOL. Maybe this is a satirical post? I can't really tell. You're basically saying that pirating is good and that the software developers and artists are not worthy enough to earn what they deserve. You're also saying that the only good poetry and philosophical treaties are the ones that are socialistic or communistic in nature. You also take a stab at conservatives, or rednecks as you call them. Capitalism is evil. I get it. Three birds with one stone. Very well done.
> 
> Back on topic: I do not think that Cedega is worth it at all. They "lie" by saying that things work right out of the box. Sure, maybe like 1 game I've tried to install worked right out of the box. The rest required searching in Wikis and forums. Yeah, that's not hard to do, but I don't appreciate their false advertising. Cedega is $60/month, Windows is a $100 one time fee plus many hours getting some games to work. I think I'll go with the one time fee. Dual booting is a pain though. Luckily, I've stopped gaming. Thank you, homework and college apps.



R U kidding with this?
1) "Cedega is $60/month" --> That's $60/year, not per month
2) "Windows is a $100" --> Yeah, Win95.  
Win2K = $200,  WinXP = $300, Vista = $400

Yeah, it's arguable if the Cedega price is worth it, but how about u get the prices right and keep things in perspective?

----------


## Westies

> R U kidding with this?
> 1) "Cedega is $60/month" --> That's $60/year, not per month
> 2) "Windows is a $100" --> Yeah, Win95.  
> Win2K = $200,  WinXP = $300, Vista = $400
> 
> Yeah, it's arguable if the Cedega price is worth it, but how about u get the prices right and keep things in perspective?


Uh, where the hell do you shop at?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16832116169
WinXP Home for $90 and a free upgrade coupon for Vista.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16832116171
WinXP Media Center Edition for $110, also with the Vista upgrade coupon.

----------


## Aetherius

Just to throw in my two self-indulgent self-contradictory opinions.



Opinion 1

Support OSS developers! If they have poured sweat, blood and cold-hard cash into developing software for you then DO NOT CHEAT THEM (I may be a hypocrite here....I'll have to rethink my ethics  :Smile:  )

Opinion 2

DO NOT buy a product that doesn't do what you need it to do, unless of course, you believe your donations to the project will bring it to a level where it will do what you need.

In other words.... why go to the effort of paying for (and fighting with) Cedega, whenever you'll get more chance of success with Wine and bit of tinkering??



Aeth

----------


## Perfect Storm

Not all want to tinkering. Wether or not. The best solution is to buy or/and use open source games which runs natively on linux  :Wink: 
Then we didn't need this conversation 8)   :Smile:

----------


## HardcoreLinux

Why doesn't someone develop a free cedega like program and put it on a site or on bittorrent?

----------


## Perfect Storm

There's a free Cedega. It's called CedegaCVS

----------


## Sammi

And there is Wine as the free free alternative.

Wine is much better documented and easier to install and use than CedegaCVS.

----------


## That Guy X

> There's a free Cedega. It's called CedegaCVS


Theres also a free statue, its called clay. Not to sound rude but were not all developers.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## lotacus

If you go to the website you will see that  you are not paying for the software. Cedega is under GPL. The only thing you are paying for when you register is Access to their forums (which there is a work around if your not registered via: googlebot user agent), support (which by viewing the forums, lacks a lot), cedega updates, and of course, access to the PRE-compiled version of cedega. You are NOT paying for the actual software, as this would violate the GPL. So a person asking for a link to the Cedega software is not pirating. There is no such thing in regards to software under GPL.

If you want to obtain Cedega, you will have to download the source from the CVS repository and compile it yourself, or find someone that already has the pre-compiled package for your distro.

----------


## anilat3r

Software programming and publication is an extremely expensive business. Next time your parents wine b/c of how expensive games are explain to them that typical games of today can cost millions of dollars to create start to finish. There is no guarantee they will sell $50(x) amount of games to even break clean. Not to say many software companies don't rake in the money.

Either stop b**ching about the cost of Cedega or go buy Windows Vista and when the copy another half of someone elses OS and make a new one go buy that. Pay $400 for MSoft Office, and shut your stinkin yapper! As already stated the GPL has always stated clearly Linux is not free as in free beer its free as in free speech. Anyone has any right to charge for their written version of Linux, so long as they provide the GPL and source code along with their version so other users can do as they like with it.

----------


## patrick295767

kind of automatic script to install it : 
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...acvs+automatic

----------


## dmn_clown

> If you go to the website you will see that  you are not paying for the software. Cedega is under GPL. The only thing you are paying for when you register is Access to their forums (which there is a work around if your not registered via: googlebot user agent), support (which by viewing the forums, lacks a lot), cedega updates, and of course, access to the PRE-compiled version of cedega. You are NOT paying for the actual software, as this would violate the GPL. So a person asking for a link to the Cedega software is not pirating. There is no such thing in regards to software under GPL.
> 
> If you want to obtain Cedega, you will have to download the source from the CVS repository and compile it yourself, or find someone that already has the pre-compiled package for your distro.


You are confused, the GPLv2 does not force anyone to release their software for free (As in beer).  The GPL merely affords you the right to view and modify the source but not necessarily to be able to use your modifications (Thanks TiVo) GPLv3 aims to correct that loophole.  

Cedega does not have GPL code within it, it is a fork of wine from when Wine was still licensed under a BSD style license which permits a closing of the source.  Apple did this with Mac OS X

CVS Cedega may be legal to package but Transgaming can change the license at whim to restrict that.

I'm surprised that in the heated rhetoric against Transgaming that no one has bothered to mention their intrusion into developers private lives.  Yes you read that correctly, as a condition of employment with Transgaming you cannot contribute to WineHQ in any way, even when you are off the clock.  That particular policy violates _ANY_ sense of common decency (And a few labor laws, depending on the country).

----------


## thestef

> Well it's cheaper than windows, unless you have them pirated


I dont think so, i use winxp for over 2 years, xp costs  110 euro thats a 2 year membership of cedega. After 2 years windows is cheaper plus games are working out of the box.

If i had to pay  100 for cedega i would but not a subscription.

----------


## thestef

> Well, if you don't want to pay Transgaming to get Cedega, you could download Mandriva 2007 it has Cedega built in. But of course it costs 44 EUR to 179 EUR.


not a subscription? So you get cedega, and linux for the same price as windows, thats more interesting.

----------


## thestef

> R U kidding with this?
> 1) "Cedega is $60/month" --> That's $60/year, not per month
> 2) "Windows is a $100" --> Yeah, Win95.  
> Win2K = $200,  WinXP = $300, Vista = $400
> 
> Yeah, it's arguable if the Cedega price is worth it, but how about u get the prices right and keep things in perspective?


https://www.dynabyte.nl/article.php?tc=kelkoo&xi=612508

WinXP home edition  129,99

----------


## hikaricore

uggghhhh let the thread die in peace

----------


## joejoeiscool

*deleted*

----------


## Sammi

*ARGHHHHH!!!* 

I think you just managed to give us the most useless and rubbish link in the entire history of this forum.

That link leads to version 3.3.1 of Cedega, which is from sometime in 2005. It's 2 years old, while the current release is version 5.2.10 from jan. 18. 2007.

----------


## %hMa@?b<C

cedega is not subscription based, you only need to do one month to get teh program.

----------


## Z3n0s

> dimatrod-
> 
> True, I'm quite in a similar situation, but have a debit card, but my parents restricted it only to local use, so I'm also in a similar situation (under-age as well). Your best bet is to ask someone else to buy it for you and you pay them. Subscription is also ridiculously cheap, only $5 per month, and I seriously doubt you'll need more than a month to download the latest version. I know I'm going to either a) try to compile it (I need it for a free game called Space Cowboy, so no crack needed) or b) ask my parents to buy it, I pay them, and everything is done by the book then.
> 
> One thing I don't understand from these guys (transgamer) is that they are asking you to pay through credit card for something that lets you play games. Normally underage kids are the ones who play games (not that university guys don't), but don't have credit/debit cards. Come to think of it, usually under-age kids aren't the ones who usually use linux. I guess they need the money for permssions or something.


You make a good point however the way I got around that when I was young was I went out and got a prepaid debit card works just like a regular debit card and you just have to fill it up when you run out of money on it.   :Mr. Green:

----------


## quirt3

QUOTE
dimatrod-

True, I'm quite in a similar situation, but have a debit card, but my parents restricted it only to local use, so I'm also in a similar situation (under-age as well). Your best bet is to ask someone else to buy it for you and you pay them. Subscription is also ridiculously cheap, only $5 per month, and I seriously doubt you'll need more than a month to download the latest version. I know I'm going to either a) try to compile it (I need it for a free game called Space Cowboy, so no crack needed) or b) ask my parents to buy it, I pay them, and everything is done by the book then.

One thing I don't understand from these guys (transgamer) is that they are asking you to pay through credit card for something that lets you play games. Normally underage kids are the ones who play games (not that university guys don't), but don't have credit/debit cards. Come to think of it, usually under-age kids aren't the ones who usually use linux. I guess they need the money for permssions or something.
 END QUOTE

Well yeah...But the thing is we DO. I'm 11 and managing my own Ubuntu install, with the occasional prod from my ever so knowledgable dad. I switched to Linux after our gaming computer got a virus(the rest of our computers run ubuntu) and I got a laptop. SO yes, I am also faced with the linux gaming issue....

Get a copy of the local Windows XP system32 folder. Save onto you HD. Replace wine wfiles with real ones. Install games. Presto! Instant gaming....I've gotten games Cedega can't run to run using this meathod.

----------


## hikaricore

> *ARGHHHHH!!!* 
> 
> I think you just managed to give us the most useless and rubbish link in the entire history of this forum.
> 
> That link leads to version 3.3.1 of Cedega, which is from sometime in 2005. It's 2 years old, while the current release is version 5.2.10 from jan. 18. 2007.


roflmfao zomg sammi is losing it!

----------


## Sammi

:Embarassed:  :Embarassed:  :Embarassed: 


Well actually, you inspired me  :Razz:   :Wink: 

I agree we need to stop posting in this tread, in order to let it die.

----------


## handy

> cedega is not subscription based, you only need to do one month to get teh program.


How so?

It is subscription based & the minimum sub' is 3 months.

----------


## %hMa@?b<C

> How so?
> 
> It is subscription based & the minimum sub' is 3 months.


i am saying, you do not need to renew the subscription to keep the application

----------


## nerdman978

I'm under age and I use linux..........

Although I can switch over to my Windows partition, I would rather just play games on Ubuntu because my Windows is infested with viruses and is slow as hell to boot up. Isn't there a free WineX that isn't Cedega somewhere?

----------


## GumbyNoTalent

Very simple solution is to stop buying games that don't use OpenGL.

Quake4 and Doom3 run natively on linux.

----------


## Perfect Storm

> I'm under age and I use linux..........
> 
> Although I can switch over to my Windows partition, I would rather just play games on Ubuntu because my Windows is infested with viruses and is slow as hell to boot up. Isn't there a free WineX that isn't Cedega somewhere?


Check/search for CedegaCVS on this forum. Handy have a howto on it. But note CedegaCVS is not near as good as Cedega standard.

----------


## Sammi

Wine should really do you better than CedegaCVS.

----------


## old_geekster

> kind of automatic script to install it : 
> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...acvs+automatic


Patrick, I appreciate your great work, :Smile:   but I was unable to follow the instructions.  I guess I am too much of a newbie.  I simply got lost and the install failed.

I may try again at a later date.

----------


## CC_machine

after windows, iTunes (store) and now vista, i've grown to hate commercial software. I'm never buying cedega, the whole point of linux is to be free, right? though i dont like having to steal to do simple things i should be able to do ...  :Sad: 

actually i'm a teen, there are a few of us out there using linux. I'm in a similiar position without a credit card, bleh...

----------


## Perfect Storm

> after windows, iTunes (store) and now vista, i've grown to hate commercial software. I'm never buying cedega, the whole point of linux is to be free, right? though i dont like having to steal to do simple things i should be able to do ... 
> 
> actually i'm a teen, there are a few of us out there using linux. I'm in a similiar position without a credit card, bleh...


There's a diffrent between free (as in beer) and free (as in speech). You can actually get stuff that's free as in speech and still pay for it (as part of a service).

----------


## FaceLeg

> Because he doesn't have a credit card he's asking to steal something? Perhaps he's under age and cannot get a credit card? Perhaps, (as he said) he doesn't want to get a credit card (probably with an annual fee) just to buy this. Perhaps, he's not as fortunate as you and doesn't have 15 dollars to spare? This is one of the reasons alot of people don't switch to Linux because of people like YOU. A new user asks a question albeit it may sound stupid to you it is probably very relevant to him. I think you might be the one that is "incredibly stupid".


I agree.  Patiences is a virtue and all that.

Burn a Linux noob and you create a M$ zealot.

----------


## FaceLeg

> QUOTE
> dimatrod-
> 
> Get a copy of the local Windows XP system32 folder. Save onto you HD. Replace wine wfiles with real ones. Install games. Presto! Instant gaming....I've gotten games Cedega can't run to run using this method.


Alternatively one may simply download needed .dll files here:

http://www.dll-files.com/

----------


## Biggus

> Alternatively one may simply download needed .dll files here:
> 
> http://www.dll-files.com/


Dude, apologies for butting into this thread here, but I've still got my windows xp partition on my HD.

Do you mean that I can simply copy the stuff from my 

SDA1/Windows/System32 folder (the real one)

to

myhomefolder/.wine/drive_c/windows/system32 folder ?

 :Confused:

----------


## cogadh

Yes, you can. You can also use winecfg to tell Wine to use the native Windows libraries instead of the builtin 'fake' libraries that come with Wine. A lot of time the natives will fix most problems running Windows apps.

----------


## barmazal

Funny is that you switch to Linux while all those games work best on Windows which costs exactly as Cedega (WINxp Home) + person who doesn't have money to buy Cedega probably wouldn't pay for games he/she intended to play with free Cedega.

As well I see no reason in the world for gamer to use Linux, unless gamer is from 70' hippies who attracted to Ubuntu's Sudoku. Admit it, on Windows any game installed below 1 minute. On Linux it usually takes few days +  dozen of questions and answers on forums + Ubuntu and any Linux community does help unlike the sarcastic guy from first page mentioned.

----------


## justin whitaker

> Funny is that you switch to Linux while all those games work best on Windows which costs exactly as Cedega (WINxp Home) + person who doesn't have money to buy Cedega probably wouldn't pay for games he/she intended to play with free Cedega.
> 
> As well I see no reason in the world for gamer to use Linux, unless gamer is from 70' hippies who attracted to Ubuntu's Sudoku. Admit it, on Windows any game installed below 1 minute. On Linux it usually takes few days +  dozen of questions and answers on forums + Ubuntu and any Linux community does help unlike the sarcastic guy from first page mentioned.


I think people approach it from the standpoint of "people should be able to play the game they want on the operating system they want". Or something like that. 

So your comment is not too helpful.

How many forums are filled with people that cannot get a game to run on XP, or now Vista? I know, just in Gamer's With Jobs alone, there are endless problems with both recent and older titles with all sorts of hardware: so making that blanket statement that something installs in a minute is certainly not true, not for everyone that runs XP or Vista.

Next, some games run better on Linux, full stop. For me, World of Warcraft runs better on my hardware on Ubuntu. And I used Crossover to install it, so it took no time at all. 

That is what people are shooting for, and that is a noble goal.

If you feel differently, then agree to disagree, but disparaging those who want to use AAA titles on Linux says more about you then them.

----------


## barmazal

Games are programmed for Windows they work and look better on Windows. Never had a problem clicking install button on Windows. Never had a problem to install ATI or Nvidia card driver on Windows.
Do you share same experience with Linux?

----------


## Biggus

> Games are programmed for Windows they work and look better on Windows. Never had a problem clicking install button on Windows. Never had a problem to install ATI or Nvidia card driver on Windows.
> Do you share same experience with Linux?


Games have actually been programmed for quite a number of Operating Systems, believe it or not.

Why, I can recall playing Jet Pac on my old Sinclair Spectrum 48K, about the same time when Bill Gates was getting busted for driving without a licence.

I think what you may mean is that "Games_ which are_ programmed for Windows work and look better on Windows", which is true most of the time, unsurprisingly. (Applications work better on their native platforms? Never!)

I've never had a problem in clicking buttons in Linux, nor Doze, nor even osX either.

Maybe your mouse needs cleaning?

----------


## cogadh

> Games are programmed for Windows they work and look better on Windows.


Not true at all. Games are either programmed to work with DirectX or OpenGL (generally speaking), they are not programmed for Windows specifically. If DirectX were made available on other platforms, games would run just as well on them. Games that are programmed for OpenGL work just as well on Linux as they do on Windows (if not better). 



> Never had a problem clicking install button on Windows.


Then you are lucky. I have had just as many software install failures in Windows over the years as I have had in Linux. The difference being, when a Linux install fails, it doesn't usually hose the whole system like it can in Windows.



> Never had a problem to install ATI or Nvidia card driver on Windows.


I have never had a problem with the nVidia drivers on Linux (don't use ATI, can't comment on it), but on Windows I have had a driver install make my machine BSOD and become unbootable. With Linux, even if the install screws up, the machine will still boot into a usable state that will allow you to correct the problem. Windows still can't say that, even after all the years of work and millions of dollars they have poured into its development.

----------


## jcconnor

Looks like some folks are feeding the troll.  I think they're like bears, quit leaving out the garbage and they'll go back into the woods.

John

----------


## Perfect Storm

> Games are programmed for Windows they work and look better on Windows. Never had a problem clicking install button on Windows. Never had a problem to install ATI or Nvidia card driver on Windows.
> Do you share same experience with Linux?


Funny, the same thing I can say with gnu/Linux (except ATI, I'm a nvidia user).




> Looks like some folks are feeding the troll. I think they're like bears, quit leaving out the garbage and they'll go back into the woods.
> 
> John


I don't think it's his intention, I think it's sparked from inexperience with a new OS.

----------


## barmazal

Ok, to prove me you right. Let's see how you install F.E.A.R on Ubuntu?
On windows, i click install game, select directory, when installer finishes i start the game and it works.
Let's see what steps i need to do with FEAR on Ubuntu. Starting a game on Linux mostly comes with 10-20 lines of code i need to write into konsole. Let's see how you do it.

----------


## cogadh

Um, 


```
wine setup.exe
```

Whew, that was hard!

----------


## Biggus

Lulz.

Let me know how you get on with running Amarok in windows.

----------


## Perfect Storm

> Ok, to prove me you right. Let's see how you install F.E.A.R on Ubuntu?
> On windows, i click install game, select directory, when installer finishes i start the game and it works.
> Let's see what steps i need to do with FEAR on Ubuntu. Starting a game on Linux mostly comes with 10-20 lines of code i need to write into konsole. Let's see how you do it.


Installing a game with ubuntu .deb, double click. Easier yet install multiply games, lets see if windows can do that.

If it's a .sh/.run file sure one command is needed:
sudo sh XXXXXX.sh/.run

----------


## barmazal

> Um, 
> 
> 
> ```
> wine setup.exe
> ```
> 
> Whew, that was hard!


and you think it works?

----------


## Perfect Storm

barmazal what are you trying to prove here? I quiet can't get it. I'm more tending to think you're trolling though I benifit the doubt first time.

----------


## barmazal

> Installing a game with ubuntu .deb, double click. Easier yet install multiply games, lets see if windows can do that.
> 
> If it's a .sh/.run file sure one command is needed:
> sudo sh XXXXXX.sh/.run


Do you want me to play Sudoku?

normal games do not come with deb,run or sh extensions. they come as exe or msi while probably using some Windows libraries which wine community needs to rewrite. Just end it here, some ppl cannot even Install Enemy Territory on Linux, when it meant to be played on Linux.

http://cedega.com/gamesdb/ games list supported by Cedega which is far better than wine since these actually must to re-write Windows libraries in order to run the game coz they got paid. There are 10% of new coming games. C&C3 and Elder's Scroll do work for some ppl but that's not all good games released for past year. Oh, wait check Cedega's forums. Never seen person who cannot run game CD on Windows.

Common, i know you like Ubuntu and Linux i ngeneral but it's obvious Windows is better platform for games since it's the most popular when  drivers, games and all new technology coming for Windows to gain more recognition. Even open source Linux meant project have Windows installers by default and only those projects become known. You remind me of guys who say they run Photoshop CS2 via wine, when it's total bullcrap and if it works they you get random errors during the work.

----------


## barmazal

> barmazal what are you trying to prove here? I quiet can't get it. I'm more tending to think you're trolling though I benifit the doubt first time.


I'm not trolling mate, i just cannot stand ppl who lie to me and to them selfs. Check my others posts on forum if you think i'm some kind of Windows guy who troll on Linux. Obviously they don't need that coz they control the market, it usually other way around.

It's pure fact Cedega supports 20% of all games from which big number runs with errors when it costs as much as WindowsXP Home edition. If the best platform for Linux costs as much as Windows and does not run the game, while installing of game sometimes is as difficult as coding yourself then why that pain in the butt?

----------


## cogadh

> and you think it works?


Yes, it does. I've been playing Call of Duty, KOTOR 1 and 2, Hitman 2, and Vampire Redemption for the past two days, all installed this way. I only started messing with Wine two days ago and I've only had one game not install correctly (Tron 2.0, so who really cares). Yes, I had to read up on Wine and ask a few questions about it before I could use it, but now it is working better than I could have dreamed.

It's obvious you've already made up your mind that gaming on Linux is too difficult for you to deal with, so why are you even wasting your time and ours with this rant? Go back to Windows and play your games, if that's what you want, it's your choice. Let the rest of us enjoy our game time on Linux in peace.

----------


## cogadh

> It's pure fact Cedega supports 20% of all games from which big number runs with errors when it costs as much as WindowsXP Home edition.


What!? Cedega cost $15 US. $5 a month, three month minimum. Windows costs $200. You need to check your math.

----------


## Perfect Storm

I think you have misunderstand the whole concept. Those games aren't made for Linux that's why with some help from applications you can run some of the window games on linux, but that doesn't equal to gaming on windows is easier than on gnu/linux. For instance if X game is made for Linux it's easy as setting it up as an Y game made for windows.
Native games runs very well on Linux, what you are asking for are all Window games running as fluently and easy on a completly diffrent OS.
The reason why windows have alot more games/apps etc. is that it's much more used than Linux on Desktops. How do you think the picture would look like if it was vice versa?




> Just end it here, some ppl cannot even Install Enemy Territory on Linux, when it meant to be played on Linux.


Try check XXXX window game's support forum on people who can't get .exe to work or the game crashes or <insert game misbehavior>. 







> You remind me of guys who say they run Photoshop CS2 via wine, when it's total bullcrap and if it works they you get random errors during the work.


Please remove the last phrase, as personal attacks is against the board rules.
Thanks.

----------


## John.Michael.Kane

Thread closed till further notice.

----------

